# Where to start



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello.
I just got back into trains since I played with them as a kid. As a kid we had HO scale and my dad nailed the tracks to a painted 8x4 piece of plywood that the Christmas tree sat on top of. It was great and the train would get up great speed. It was just a huge oval track. For Christmas I will also be doing the same thing but with a Lionel O scale. 
After Christmas I would like to build a layout but have no idea where to start. Are there any good books or websites you can recommend? I can give my wife some last minute Christmas ideas and she saw the smile on both my 1yr old and my face so I can play that card for more expensive train items ha ha. 
I would start my layout with a 8x4 space and add to it as needed, I can already picture cutting a hole in one wall in the house and using that as a tunnel. (it has empty space behind it). I would like to get a start on it soon and have been reading some posts on here. I am a beginners beginner and have a lot to learn. I have some idea of what I would like to include but have no idea on what things to build it with. Any step in the right direction would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try this

Any scale train mag will help. The better issues for that purpose were the last two months.

Hang around and have fun.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Heres a link for some interesting 4x8 track plans.

http://www.thortrains.net/marx/kdlay0a.html

Down the bottom of page click the return to track plans for a bunch more.

Note that some of these plans use a different curve radius then the O/27.
Bigger curves means a larger train can run through it.
Some of the big trains need an O/72 or O/54 to get around them.

The first ones use a slightly bigger curve as they are O/31's.


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

This information will help out a lot thanks. Is it taboo to mix and match rail cars? I have the NY central so would it be wrong to have other box cars from around the country?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

XRuland said:


> This information will help out a lot thanks. Is it taboo to mix and match rail cars? I have the NY central so would it be wrong to have other box cars from around the country?



Do as I do and run whatever you want. It's your RR run whatever you like.
Box cars do run all over the country.


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

Just so to make sure, when you refer to O-27 you are talking about the degree? I was looking at some box cars in the Lionel catalog and it says they need at least a minimum curve O-31. What will happen if I put them on a O-27 curve? I am guessing the train set I have NY Central Flyer has O-27 curves.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> Do as I do and run whatever you want. It's your RR run whatever you like.
> Box cars do run all over the country.


I read your message and wanted to echo Ed's comment. It's your railroad: put pleasing yourself and your family first. There's nothing dumber than depriving yourselves of fun on the basis of someone else's rules. There is a place in the hobby for people who are purists and there's also room for those who just love to build it and watch it go. I tend to think in terms of what cars would logically be in a train and in what sequence, but I willingly bow to my fiance's desire to put the caboose in the middle or select cars because she likes bright colors: we're both right, because it's our train. Welcome to the forum and have lots of fun with your new hobby!


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

I have decided where to place my layout, it will be in the basement. Will being close to the oil burner be a problem? I can fit a 16x4 easy and leave room for some expansion. I was going to start with a 8x4 but after looking at some layout on youtube and online I have some ideas that would work well with a 16x8. If I really get into this I can either move it into the garage and have a 24x12 or build a green house for it. But I don't want to get ahead of myself, I have killed many hobbies jumping the gun. 
I found another train hobby store today. They had a lot of nice stuff but the owner was rude to my wife and I so that sucked. But I did buy to issues of Classic Toy Trains. I have Dec. and Jan. issues and looks like I will pick up some tricks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

XRuland said:


> Just so to make sure, when you refer to O-27 you are talking about the degree? I was looking at some box cars in the Lionel catalog and it says they need at least a minimum curve O-31. What will happen if I put them on a O-27 curve? I am guessing the train set I have NY Central Flyer has O-27 curves.


They derail.hwell:

Keep in mind some cars are 027 in size . Sort of a smaller O. It may matter to you when you lash then up. Of course I have both. Let me find some examples.

Next question is, What track are you going to use? o27 uses 1121 switches and 0 uses 022.


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm using Lionel's Fastrack. Does that come in O27 or is it only available in O?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That's O with a minimum of 31 inch radius curves.
With fastrak you do not have a problem. Mostly engines designed for 31 have trouble with 027 curves. Rolling stock will work on 027 but the overhang looks awkward.

Here's an example. The B&M would be out of the box as purchased. Some older stuff like Babe Ruth is smaller. Just that you are aware of it.


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

OK I get it now. Thanks for the picture. I did some reading and I found out they introduced O27 during the depression to cut down on costs, but I'm sure you already knew that ha ha.


----------

